
Still fuming over HTTPS mishap, Google gives Symantec an offer it can’t refuse - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/still-fuming-over-https-mishap-google-gives-symantec-an-offer-it-cant-refuse/
======
petecooper
Linked article gives background to [1] which is discussed at [2].

[1]
[https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/10/sustaining...](https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/10/sustaining-
digital-certificate-security.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467452)

